# 0.3ohm XL-C2 Chip Coil (for Limitless XL tank)



## ace_d_house_cat (15/3/17)

Hi all, 

I see Limitless have launched a successor to the Limitless XL tank, the EXO. The EXO comes with a 0.3 ohm chip coil that I'd like to try in my XL. 

Do any vendors you know of sell these coils separately?


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see Limitless have launched a successor to the Limitless XL tank, the EXO. The EXO comes with a 0.3 ohm chip coil that I'd like to try in my XL.
> 
> Do any vendors you know of sell these coils separately?



Hi @ace_d_house_cat 
Am not familiar with this, but found this which may help. Not sure though:
https://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1754


----------

